# broadband router



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi!

I had seven (7) years D-Link 604 broadband router and it worked all the time without problems. Ten days ago it passed away  and I bought D-Link EBR-2310 and I have all the time problem with speed, connections drop...
I am looking for the new one but which one, please? Linksys BEFSR41?
I have a desktop computer with FreeBSD and there are two others computers from my wife (Windows). And I am looking for wired one. How is ZyXel?

Thanks in advance,

Mitja


----------



## teckk (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=478

Before you throw it out you may want to check the settings for the built in firewall.
Most routers have a web interface for you to set it up.

Make sure you are using the correct DNS server. Should be the DNS server of your ISP but I sometimes set it to the router address itself and the LAN works fine.

You may also set it to a fixed IP address and all the machines in the house. I had a cheep router that had some kind of stack problem when using DHCP. It would stall out and give poor throughput. I set everything in the house with a fixed IP and it worked fine.

Looking at the web site it has MAC filtering and web site filtering. Check all of those settings out.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2010)

teckk said:
			
		

> http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=478
> 
> Before you throw it out you may want to check the settings for the built in firewall.
> Most routers have a web interface for you to set it up.
> ...



Thank you for the answer but anyway this router is POS. Just read d-link forum. I try different settings and all the time is same. I am thinking to buy the old DI-604 or Zyxel but NEVER again D-Link.


----------

